

Hacking Bash History - r11t
http://sock-raw.org/papers/bash_history

======
Kototama
_If you are a serious administrator and really want to monitor your users,
make a custom kernel module that logs every keystroke and then filters
everything according to the userid and/or other parameters_

There is the snoopy logger program that just does that:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/snoopylogger/>

Beware of any legal issues, and ethics one...

------
chanux
Following story had to be changed...perhaps...

[http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573806-postdays-0-posto...](http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573806-postdays-0-postorder-
asc-start-0.html)

